# Housing a scolopendra centipede in a jar



## MRMB (Mar 23, 2013)

I have no centipedes yet, but I am looking at getting into the hobby.

That being said, I have heard of people keeping them in large glass jars.

Anyone have any pics of how they keep their jar based terrarium? 

I was specifically wondering, how deep the substrate should be. I saw a youtube video of a guy making a jar based terrerium for his veitnemese centipede and the jar was very close to full. Is this really the way to do it? Again, pics would be great.

Next question - How long would the centipede have to be before a gallon jar would be too small? One gallon seems to be the common size used, but there are also 2.5 gallon sized jars available.


----------



## jdl (Mar 23, 2013)

An adult centipede can live in a gallon sized container.  The gallon container should be about 3/4 full of substrate.  Use a mix of coco fiber and sand substrate to give some firmness to the soil so the centipede can 
burrow.  I use tall plastic jerky containers and those seem to work well too.  Good luck.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 23, 2013)

jdl said:


> An adult centipede can live in a gallon sized container.  The gallon container should be about 3/4 full of substrate.  Use a mix of coco fiber and sand substrate to give some firmness to the soil so the centipede can
> burrow.  I use tall plastic jerky containers and those seem to work well too.  Good luck.


Arn't some adult centipedes bigger than others? When you say adult, do you mean something 8 inches long? 10 inches long?

Gallon jars are usually 6 inches wide and 10 inches tall (dimensions given by vendors), so some adults could be longer than the jar is wide. Is that a problem?

Thanks


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 23, 2013)

I prefer to have an area in any enclosure where a centipede can completely lie flat when the time for a molt comes.  For larger 'pedes that reach the sizes that you mentioned, I find jars to be inadequate unless they have a massive base.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 23, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> I prefer to have an area in any enclosure where a centipede can completely lie flat when the time for a molt comes.  For larger 'pedes that reach the sizes that you mentioned, I find jars to be inadequate unless they have a massive base.


Fair enough. What exactly is this preference based on though? 

What happens if a centipede molts and there is not adaquate space for him/her to lay flat?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 23, 2013)

I couldn't speculate...I've always given them at least the minimum amount of space based on the above premise.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 23, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> I couldn't speculate...I've always given them at least the minimum amount of space based on the above premise.


Well that does seem like a safe rule to follow.

Is there any database that would tell you the average full grown length of each species? 

Lets say I wanted to keep full grown length under 6 inches and I wanted to know prior to purchase if the centipede is likely pass 6 inches. Where can I find such information?


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 23, 2013)

Find out what species you want to purchase and browse the web for an average adult length.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 24, 2013)

The biggest glass jar with an aluminum screw on lid that I can find is the Anchor Hocking barrel jar.


http://www.anchorhocking.com/prodd_4160_cat_276_barrel_jars.html

2.5 gallons.

14 inches tall and about 9 inches wide.

The outside is ribbed though which is the only drawback. It worries me that is will blurr everything inside the jar.

Anyone else use these or something similar?

---------- Post added 03-24-2013 at 12:20 AM ----------

Also, is the idea that the terrarium be as wide as the centipede is long an owner preference thing or is it important to the well being of the centipede as well?


----------



## satchellwk (Mar 25, 2013)

I use one of those plastic, square cheese ball/ animal cracker jars that you can find at Target or Sam's for my S. dehaani. (like this: http://www.kandkkandies.com/images/stauffersanimalcrackers.jpg ) 
they're 7 by 7 inches, giving about a 10 inch diagonal, which is pretty adequate length. Plus, they're pretty easy to come by and cheap.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 25, 2013)

thats what I use, they have them at walmart and k-mart near me. http://www.kmart.com/rubbermaid-canister-square-1-canister/p-011W345380110001P


----------



## singingchicken (Mar 25, 2013)

I keep all my pedes except my dehaani in large plastic jars, usually about half filled with substrate and a simple bottle lid as water dish.

Heres an old picture of my e.trigonopdus in his smaller jar.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmmmm...

Seems like everyone that replied is using plastic.

Is plastic a better material to use for a centipede terrerium? Seems like it would scratch up and wear out quicker....pure speculation though. Also, glass would conduct heat better which is nice for when it gets cold.

---------- Post added 03-26-2013 at 03:38 PM ----------




nepenthes said:


> thats what I use, they have them at walmart and k-mart near me. http://www.kmart.com/rubbermaid-canister-square-1-canister/p-011W345380110001P


Are they 7in x 7in in the middle or is that the dimension for the base and top (below the lid)??


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 27, 2013)

The ones I use are 5.5"L x 5.5"W X 10"H , 7 x 7 seems to be diagonal measurements from corner to corner.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 27, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> The ones I use are 5.5"L x 5.5"W X 10"H , 7 x 7 seems to be diagonal measurements from corner to corner.


Where are you measuring from?

The dimensions change as you look up and down the jar. It is smaller in the middle that it is at the top and bottom.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm doing outside dimensions. When I say Diagonal dimension, I am looking straight down at the lid, measuring from corner to corner, like you would squaring up a frame.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 28, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> I'm doing outside dimensions. When I say Diagonal dimension, I am looking straight down at the lid, measuring from corner to corner, like you would squaring up a frame.


I am starting to think that I am not making myself clear.







Obviously the jar is larger at the top and bottom than the center.

That being said, where are you measuring from??

If you measure from one area you can get one measurement and if you measure from another you can get something different.


----------



## nepenthes (Mar 28, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> I'm doing outside dimensions. When I say Diagonal dimension, I am looking straight down at the lid, measuring from corner to corner, like you would squaring up a frame.


outside dimensions.


----------



## MRMB (Mar 28, 2013)

nepenthes said:


> outside dimensions.


Since you are unwilling to be specific and clear I will have to assume, based on the "looking straight down" verbage, that you are talking about the dimensions of the top and bottom and NOT the center section. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

